# A fattie test with Happy Hillbilly Rib Rub #4



## travcoman45 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, just tossed a fatty in the smoker, one a mommas favorites, bacon an cheese, tryin out Happy Hillbilly Rib Rub #4, my apple rub.  I adjusted a few thins, see how this comes out, q-view ta foller!


----------



## desertlites (Oct 4, 2008)

hope it works out tip-play play play-all we can do.good luck


----------



## walking dude (Oct 4, 2008)

DUDE.........dont post without PICS..........you KILLING me here, with the waiting........LOLOL


----------



## walking dude (Oct 4, 2008)

btw tip, i see the d.o.'s got added..........


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 4, 2008)

Steve, I wonder ifin with the premier membership er what ever ya call it ya get more room?  Cause I know before it always said it was to big.  Oh well, there listed now.

I'll get ya some q-view here in a bit an let yall know how batch #4 is a workin out, smells mighty good, not so sweet as the last batch.


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well here be some q-view:





The taste is very good, much better then the last batch, not near as sweet, I thin I may have cut the powdered apple back a bit to much, might add in a 1/2 tsp more in the next bacth. I'm gettin close, takes time ta develop these rubs.


----------



## bassman (Oct 5, 2008)

That's a good looking fatty!  I really do like sausage and cheesee.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks Good Trav.


----------



## kratzx4 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tasty lookin vittles you got thar.


----------



## daboys (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks good Tip. So when are we gonna see the Happy Hillbilly Rub on store shelves?


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Got some good lookin' Q there, you're right about home made rubs, it takes awhile to fine tune them, but it's worth the wait.


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 5, 2008)

do you make the apple powder ? 
Sounds like an excellent ingredient.


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 5, 2008)

CA:  I tried makin my own, worked but way to time consumin fer my schedule, others on here make there own by dehydratin an grindin.  I found a site with more kinds a powders then yall can imagine, here is a link:  
http://www.naturesflavors.com/default.php?cPath=95

Mark: Gonna be awhile fer ya see this en on the shelves, but, Been thinin bout packagein up some a my Smoke In The Holler rub an sellin that at some a next years cooks.  Them folks will have the same rub, but they don't know bout the craft, will give em a taste but always wantin the real thing.

To all the others:  Thanks, a simple fatty used fer testin out new rubs, but it sure is tastey testin!


----------

